# Beef Wellington



## Tony M (Nov 17, 2008)

Got a great deal on some Beef Tenderloin! It pays to make friends with the butcher... even if he works at Costco! He gave me a package of tenderloin butts marked at the bulk filet price, saving me about 2 bucks per pound... 






Figured I'd like to try to make beef Wellington. For the "paste" I used baby portobellos, fresh garlic, yellow onion, and a poblano chile.





I chopped them up and put 'em in the food processor. After chopping I put the mix into a hot skillet to bring down the water content.





I trimmed the tenderloin for a nice uniform roast to be used for the beef wellington. The rest of the tenderloin I cut into 8 filet mignon steaks, vac sealed and frozen for future meals. Yum.





Next I brushed with olive oil and seasoned with Montreal Steak Seasoning. Time to sear to seal in those wonderful juices!!









All sides seared... still raw inside though, which is good!





On top of plastic wrap, I laid out some thin sliced pruschetto ham and spread half of the mushroom/garlic/onion/chile mix. Laid the roast on top.





Brushed on some spicy yellow mustard





Topped off the roast with the rest of the mushroom spread and covered with more pruschetto ham.


----------



## Tony M (Nov 17, 2008)

Next up is to roll the roast tightly in the plastic wrap to shape, twisting the ends tightly.





Chill for 30 - 40 minutes to let everything cool and set in shape. Just out of the refrigerator with plastic wrap removed.. kept it's shape nicely!!





I put the roast on top of the puff-pastry





Using an egg-wash I used another sheet of puff-pastry, trimmed the excess, and put a little more egg wash on top to crisp it up.





Score the top of the roast, season with kosher salt and fresh ground pepper.





Put it in the oven @ 425F until internal temp hits 110F. I used a new thermometer and I think it was off a bit, because the meat turned out a little more well done than I like (but still medium-rare)

Out of the oven, resting...





After resting about 15 minutes, I cut it open...





Plated! 






This was Oh My God delicious! The filet was super tender and just melted in your mouth. The mushroom mix had a little kick from the chile and the pastry just rounded everything out. We had two lobster tails but they were done before the meat... what's on the plate is all that is left  

- Tony M


----------



## Unity (Nov 17, 2008)

Very, very nice, Tony, a great deal and a great meal!

--John
(You guys are killing me with these pictures!   )


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow!  Fantastic preparation and cook Tony!!  Very very nice!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 17, 2008)

What they said x2!!!!


----------



## swampsauce (Nov 17, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Toby Keil (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome Tony simply awesome.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow Tony..can only dittos whut them others said.  Looks awesome. Nice to know rich folks who can afford Tenderloin and Proscutto Bet you one of the old wascally wepublicans. I'm forwarding this to Prez elect Osama. Hope you don't mind.  He needs to know who is the rich folks is so he can tax em propaly. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 17, 2008)

Great job Tony! I saw a video the other day that was almost the same as what you did!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 17, 2008)

Great job Tony! I saw a video the other day that was almost the same as what you did!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 17, 2008)

You reckon he just pilfred the pics?    

bigwheel


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 17, 2008)

nice cook. congrat we like Beef wellington a lot.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2008)

Tony that looked great and the photos were excellent. The quality of the pics on this board is increasing exponentially.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 18, 2008)

That looked liked a fantastic meal.  Thanks for posting the process.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 18, 2008)

Yum !


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 18, 2008)

Hokey smokes Bullwinkle!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 18, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> You reckon he just pilfred the pics?
> 
> bigwheel



no


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 18, 2008)

That looks super, Last one I made the beef was done past rare :x Gimme Mooo rare


----------



## BayouChilehead (Nov 18, 2008)

A little turf and surf....looks good!!


----------



## john a (Nov 18, 2008)

Hell of a nice job with the food and pics.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks great Tony...BUT...you didn't just say you were going to "SEAR to SEAL in the juices did you!!!???"  I thought I taught you better then that!!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dayum that looks good!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 18, 2008)

Skeered food that rich make my gout flair up. The warden say it caused by too much beer..but I'm sticking to the red meat theory. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Nov 18, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Skeered food that rich make my gout flair up. The warden say it caused by too much beer..but I'm sticking to the red meat theory.
> 
> bigwheel



Red meat .... beer .... either way, you're screwed.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 18, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Skeered food that rich make my gout flair up. The warden say it caused by too much beer..but I'm sticking to the red meat theory.
> bigwheel


If I was inflicted with the gout that's the therory I would stick to.
It would be a tough call though. :?


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 18, 2008)

Actually figgered out it was cuzed by bbq cookoffs. I got a real smart Doc. He axed me whut I was usually doing right before the gout hit. I said it usually come on right after a cookoff. He said now whut do you do there? Then he answered his own question like this, "You drink a bunch of beer...you eat a bunch of fat meat and you dont drink much water..do ya?" Had to plead guilty of course. He say the key is staying well hydrated. The mean if your pee turn brown start drinking a bunch of water cuz that is a sign of being dehydrated and your fixing to be struck down.  I also discovered another cure which is to drink sour mash and crick water instead of beer.  Now that keeps a person hydrated for some reason I think. Winos have it the worst. Red wine is supposed to be a real culprit. Course the ultimate cure is dont attend any bbq cookoffs. Aint had a bout since I swore off them thangs.  I still got visions of that Beef Wellington swimming around in my haid. Have about decided to make some when the warden hits the lotto or my humpback brother straightens himself up.  Whichever comes first.  

bigwheel


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow that is awesome :!:


----------

